# Onion Plants -Crinum thaianum



## jenifferlopez (Jul 3, 2011)

Does any know where I can find some water onion plant for my freshwater Aquarium. sometime called Crinum thaianum. in GTA area, I am looking for about 4-5 large plants


----------

